# A few from Copperhead!



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Hope to get more, there was alot of people, and alot going on:rockn:





































Like idiots, We left our Camera, as soon as everyone gets home and gets uploading, I should have lots more!!


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

SWEET!!!! thats what i call ~~DOWN&DIRTY~!!!!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep, Thats a MIMB Hoodie...


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

A lil Blurry,....










Time to rehydrate..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn: awesome!


----------

